# 12v Television power point in lounge



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

I own a Bessacarr E769 and have a problem with the 12v point that is used for the television in the lounge area. It isn't live, although the similiar point in the bedroom is working normally. Is there a fuse for each 12v point? I have just joined the motorhome community and find the literature the that comes with the van confusing.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Welcome Robin? In my experience it would be normal for 12 volt skts to be individually wired and fused. Have you checked all your fuses?
No.1 tool for motorhomers is an electrical test meter. On offer at £5.99 at Maplins CURRENTLY un:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/domestic-multimeter-37279


----------



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

yes, I have used a meter to determine that the socket is dead. What I cannot find is a fuse that is blown, either in the leisure battery box or the cab, nor finally the engine compartment. I have individually checked each fuse. Is there an inline fuse somewhere?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I wonder if it has a switch somewhere? :awaitsfellowvantypeowner: response :?


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

At risk of stating the obvious, isn't there a little fuse tab immediately above/below the 12v socket, i.e in the facia of the socket panel itself? If there is, this slides out with a bit of prising from a screwdriver and contains a fuse.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When we bought our Bessacarr E530 ( new, 2007) the AV system was always on and drained the battery fairly quickly. Swift recommended a modification which was done by the dealer. This was to fit a switch which switches off both the AV system and the 12v socket in the lounge area. It does the job.

I wonder if Swift then went on to fit such a switch as standard and, perhaps you have one somewhere that is currently off ?

G


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have a 2009 model of more or less the same van and there is no switch for either 12V TV socket.

They are live once the control panel is switch on.

If you can not see a fuse blown I would either contact you dealer of give serget on here a PM

Richard...


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

I have an 09 Voyager and when I had my Camos fitted the engineer noticed that Swift had nver connected that socket at the factory only the bedroom one.

If you take the cowlin off to the floor you may well see the wires not connected

Its worth a look

Regards


----------



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

lots to go on. Thank you to all of you that replied.


----------

